# künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Ein 'Hallo' an alle,

ich hab mal wieder einen verdammt interessanten Artikel bzgl. künstlicher Intelligenz und die derzeitige Entwicklung gefunden.

In einem Artikel von www.focus.de wird von einer neuartigen Maschine und einer unglaublich komplexen Software berichtet.
Der sogenannte "SOiNN" Algorythmus - ("Self-Organizing Incremental Neural Network": Zunehmend Selbstorganisierendes Neurales Netzwerk) sorgt nun dafür, das ein humanoider Roboter namens 'Hiro' seine Umwelt analysieren kann, sich selbstständig weiterentwickelt und dementsprechend Aufgaben ausführen kann, für die er nicht programmiert wurde.

Zitat: 



> Am Tokyo Institute of Technology arbeitet Professor Osamu Hasegawa an  Maschinen, die sich selbst weiter entwickeln, um Aufgaben zu lösen, für  die sie ursprünglich nicht programmiert wurden. Dazu entwarf Hasegawa  ein System, mit dem die Automaten Bilder und Töne erkennen, ihre  Umgebung analysieren und* im Internet Problemlösungen recherchieren*.


Außerdem kann der Roboter mithilfe des Algorythmus Aufgaben effektiv zerlegen und abarbeiten, was ihn nunmehr intelligenter macht, als jede andere Maschine, zusätzlich besitzt der Roboter eine *permanente Internetverbindung*, mit der er wesentliche Informationen abruchfen kann (finde ich persönlich seeeeehr gefährlich, man siehe Skynet ) - Im Ernst, ich finde das 

_persönliche Anmerkung: Vielleicht können derartige, selbstlernende Algorythmen das Internet als "Bewusstseinsplatform" nutzen um darauf eine "perfekte KI" zu entwickeln!_

Zitat: 



> Wie das menschliche Gehirn kann das System auch Hintergrundlärm oder  unbedeutende Informationen herausfiltern, die herkömmliche Roboter  verwirren. „Im Internet ist eine riesige Informationsmenge verfügbar,  doch im Moment nutzen dies nur Menschen“, betont Hasegawa. „*Dieser  Roboter kann sein Gehirn direkt mit dem Internet verbinden*.“


Wie jeder gute Forscher, mahnt auch hier Osamu Hasegawa an, dass es gefährlich sein könnte, Maschinen jegliche Aufgaben zu überlassen...

Ich finde (persönliche Meinung), wir kommen hier ernsthaft einer sehr ungewissen Zukunft entgegen, wenn das so weiter geht, lässt das erste künstlich erschaffene Bewusstsein nicht mehr lange auf sich warten

So sehen die beiden aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Themen sind ungemein interessant und zeigen, welche Gefahren uns in Zukunft erwarten können. Ich persönlich sehe das zweierlei, einmal "boah, Wahnsinn" und andererseit blicke ich "ängstlich" in diese Richtung...

Viel Spaß Mädchen und Jungs 

MfG

PS: sorry, dass ich das mit dem Internet immer so hervorbringe, ich finde das ist was unvorstellbar neues und birgt mMn große Gefahren! Es hieß ja in Terminator 3, dass das Internet Skynet den letzten Vorteil brachte 

Quelle: www.focus.de


----------



## lunar19 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



> Ich finde (persönliche Meinung), wir kommen hier ernsthaft einer sehr  ungewissen Zukunft entgegen, wenn das so weiter geht, lässt das erste  künstlich erschaffene Bewusstsein nicht mehr lange auf sich warten



Ich seh das genau so! Das Roboter Autos zusammenbauen mag ja noch in Ordnung sein, aber dass sie selbstständig denken (und nächster Schritt: leben) können, ist echt riskant. Das errinert mich ein bisschen an I, Robot


----------



## Legacyy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Das ist ja mal Krass 
Einerseits wieder ein wahnsinniger Fortschritt in der Technik, andererseits irgendwie beängstigend was man heute alles mit "Maschinen" erreichen kann.


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Das geile ist jar wirklich, am Ende von Terminator 3 "es war die Software, inzwischen hatte sich das 'Virus' bereits auf millionen Rechner (übers Internet) verbreitet..." Ich weiß, immer diese T§ Referrenz, es passt aber sooo gut


----------



## Oromus (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Ich seh das genau so! Das Roboter Autos zusammenbauen mag ja noch in Ordnung sein, aber dass sie selbstständig denken (und nächster Schritt: leben) können, ist echt riskant. Das errinert mich ein bisschen an I, Robot



Jup so geht es mir auch. Zitat: "Guten Morgen Mr. Spooner, und wieder eine pünktliche Lieferung von....." " Geh mir aus dem Weg, Blechbüchse"


----------



## Exinferis (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Der Zweihunderjährige von Isaac Asimov. Oder der Film AI. 
Nun gibt es seit zig Jahren schon das Evolvatron. Ich denke auf diesem Grundprinzip baut auch der Roboter auf. Oder der Roboter der eine Vorliebe für Klassik entwickelt hat.

Mit Leben und Bewusstsein kommen wir schon in einen Bereich der nicht so einfach abzudecken ist. Ich denke da sind wir noch weit von entfernt.
Aber viele KIs können schon ihre Umgebung analysieren, kategorisieren und entsprechend reagieren. Dazu empfehle ich auch die Bücher von Alex J. Champandard oder die Seite AiDepot.
Nur was sie noch nicht können, ist etwas was uns von Geburt an möglich ist. Das Abstrahieren unserer Umwelt. Das muss noch erreicht werden um von einem großen Schritt in der KI-Entwicklung sprechen zu können.


----------



## stolle80 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Ich finde die Japaner , bringen uns noch alle um 
Auf dem Bild sieht es schon fast so aus als hätte der roboter ne Knarre in der Hand.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Es ist nur allzu menschlich, Ängste vor dem Unbekannten zu haben, vorallem wenn es irgendwann irgendwas geben könnte was uns möglicherweise immer besser imitieren könnte und uns damit ne Art Bewusstsein vorgaukelt.
Dazu kommt natürlich noch die Optik, schliesslich könnt man das alles ja auch in eine blinkende Kiste bauen die aber das gleiche kann.

Ich finde es eher innovativ und technisch interessant und nicht beängstigent, im Endeffekt bleibt es nur ne Maschine die nicht mehr kann als 0 und 1 zu unterscheiden, bloss mit ner guten Software die diese Nulln und Einsen in die richtige Reinfolge sortiert ...


----------



## geo (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Auf der einen Seite sehr beeindruckend was heute schon möglich ist.
Ich bin aber auch der Meinung das Maschinen niemals so denken können wie ein Mensch, man kann bestenfalls sagen das man den Maschinen bei bringen kann zu lernen wie ein Mensch. Alles was solch eine Maschine beherrscht und das auch noch schneller als jeder Mensch ist logische Schlußfolgerungen ziehen aus dem, was der Input her gibt. Der Mensch ist sozusagen dabei, eine gefühlslose Lebensform zu entwickeln ohne Verstand, denn dazu gehört weit mehr als Logik.
Sollte der Mensch in 1000Jahren ausgestorben sein wäre es durchaus möglich das wir ein Erbe hinterlassen das sich immer und immer weiter entwickelt ohne Gefühl ohne Moral und sich auf der Suche nach Ressourcen im All ausbreitet wie die Pest 
Ehmmm
Ich glaube das Drehbuch gibt es auch schon


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher innovativ und technisch interessant und nicht beängstigent...



Das finde ich auch, "ängstlich" in dem Sinne nur, wenn man mal an die neg. Auswirkungen denken mag (a la Sci-Fi Filme), mehr nicht


----------



## Stricherstrich (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Befehl : "Berechne Pi"
_Roboter explodiert._


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Befehl : "Berechne Pi"
> _Roboter explodiert._


 
neneee, er google't und druckt es dir aus


----------



## trnapster (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



geo schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaube das Drehbuch gibt es auch schon


 

Du hast gerade die Geschichte vom Spiel "X" sehr gut zusammengefasst


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Sieht ziemlich schlecht aus das ganze


----------



## plaGGy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Der Mensch hat einen Faktor, den Maschinen so einfach nicht haben können... den ungesteuerten Wahnsinn  oder die Unlogik.

ich meine, wer ist so blöd, sich selbst zu vergiften, umzubringen, gefährliche Atomenergie zu nutzen, Politiker wie Ber"Lust"coni wiederzuwählen, Busch überhaupt erst zu wählen .

Maschinen brauchen wohl eine gewisse Logik um zu funktionieren, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, was Maschinenen ohne Logik machen würden.
Denke mal der Rechenkern würden einfach abschmieren, da zuviele eventualitäten nicht berücksichtigt werden könnten, wenn man nach der Unlogik geht, da diese ja, wenn man logisch vorgeht (also die Unlogik logisch programmiert ), kein richtig oder falsch hat.
Man könnte das denke ich mal darstellen, indem man einen Random-Faktor einbaut, der ermittelt, welche Reaktion auf eine Aktion folgen muss.
Aber der hätte keinen Sinn, weil da ja wieder Ereignisse drunterprogrammiert werden müssten, die dabei ausgeführt werden sollen bzw diese müssten sich logisch entwickeln, bei einer fortschreitenden AI, und könnten somit nur auf Grundlage einer Logik basieren und auf Realem beruhen, ....

ach ka... ein Teufelskreis

Ich denke einige wissen was ich hier meine


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich schlecht aus das ganze


 
Was meinst du bzw. wie meinst du das?


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

KI ! Glaubt ihr die ganzen Filme wie iRobot und Terminator haben überhaupt nichts wares ?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> KI ! Glaubt ihr die ganzen Filme wie iRobot und Terminator haben überhaupt nichts wares ?


 
Jipp, genau das glaub ich!

Kuckt nich soviel Fernsehn!!!


----------



## stolle80 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Wenn ich das Bild sehe da denke ich eher an saturn 3.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Ich gucke kein Fernsehen.


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> KI ! Glaubt ihr die ganzen Filme wie iRobot und Terminator haben überhaupt nichts wares ?



Klar denk ich das  Ich erinnere mich, dass ich früher mal einen wissenschaftlichen Bericht gesehen habe, indem die Wissenschaftler Warscheinlichkeiten aufgestellt haben, welcher Szenario zur Vernichtung der Menschheit am warscheinlichsten ist. Das Terminator Szenario war das warscheinlichste!

MfG


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Wir werden sehen , happy slapping.


----------



## Eiche (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Der Mensch hat einen Faktor, den Maschinen so einfach nicht haben können... den ungesteuerten Wahnsinn  oder die Unlogik.
> 
> ich meine, wer ist so blöd, sich selbst zu vergiften, umzubringen, gefährliche Atomenergie zu nutzen, Politiker wie Ber"Lust"coni wiederzuwählen, Busch überhaupt erst zu wählen .
> 
> ...


Das macht uns zudem was wir sind, unlogisches verhalten. Wenn es sollche Roboter gibt ist ihr denken im schlimmsten fall logisch und linear zudem gibt es kein Messwert für den wert den leben darstellt .


----------



## Do Berek (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Japaner , bringen uns noch alle um
> Auf dem Bild sieht es schon fast so aus als hätte der roboter ne Knarre in der Hand.


 Also wenn ich den Roboter live sähe und wüsste dass der denken kann würde mir ganz schön flau werden...


----------



## Pumpi (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Es geht eben um die Prioritäten die eine Maschinelle Intelligenz zu beachten hat. Logischerweise müsste die erste Priorität der erhalt der Erde sein, ohne die gibts weder Leben noch KI. Sollte eine Handlungsfähige KI das schnallen dann gute Nacht


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Leute, kommt doch mal in die reale Welt zurück!

Das warscheinlichste was uns umbringt, werden wir selbst sein .... ob durch die Natur (die wir selbst beeinflussen) oder durch kriegerische Handlung.
Am besten wäre natürlich nen Asteroideneinschlag, müssten wir wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen haben das wir selbst dran Schuld sind 

Und was in hundert Jahren ist juckt mich nicht, früher sind "terminatorähnliche Szenarien" eh nich möglich ....


----------



## El Sativa (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

im grunde ist es nicht schlimm, wenn eine maschine denken kann. es ist schlimm, wenn sie denkt wie ein mensch.


----------



## plaGGy (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Es geht eben um die Prioritäten die eine Maschinelle Intelligenz zu beachten hat. Logischerweise müsste die erste Priorität der erhalt der Erde sein, ohne die gibts weder Leben noch KI. Sollte eine Handlungsfähige KI das schnallen dann gute Nacht


 
Die Frage ist, was die Ki dann macht: Zerstörung oder Versklavung.... Terminator oder Matrix 

wobei Matrix nicht schlecht klingt 

Spaß beiseite:
ich frage mich trotzdem, ob die KI dabei die scheinbare Unlogik hat, die Welt bei einem Krieg gegen die Menschen aufs Spiel zu setzten, wenn nicht klar und logisch absehbar ist, das die Welt von den Menschen zerstört werden wird.
Das wäre ja abwiegen von Wahrscheinlichkeiten mit unlogischen Faktoren 
Denn die Natur folgt auch nicht immer der Logik.


----------



## Pumpi (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Es braucht doch garkeine Terminatorverhältnisse.

Nehm doch mal eine extreme weltweite Finanzkrise + den Gesamtausfall des Internets. So etwas könnte eine sehr gute autarke Intelligenz ganz ohne "Verkörperung" hinkriegen.

Ich denke mal 2 Jahre nach dem oben beschriebenen Szenario sind wir wieder im wilden Westen, leider nur mit weniger Resourcen als damals und unschönerweise deutlich mehr Teilnehmern. Außerdem gibt es nicht mehr den "fremden" Indianer


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Was mich interessiert: Diese KI kann das Internet nach jeglichen Infos abrufen. Kann es durch seine Intelligenz auch Firewalls, etc.. umgehen um an Infos zu kommen, die normalerweise geschützt sind? Wenn ja, wie hätte diese Infos Einfluss auf die Intelligenz der Maschine (da sich sich ja weiterentwickeln kann).

MfG


----------



## SonicNoize (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



El Sativa schrieb:


> im grunde ist es nicht schlimm, wenn eine  maschine denken kann. es ist schlimm, wenn sie denkt wie ein  mensch.


 Das triffts ganz gut. Menschen werden ua. getrieben von Neid und Gier, was irgendwo auch nur Gefühle sind, die dazu dienen, ein Ziel zu erreichen (Fortpflanzung mit dem optimalsten Partner, Natürliche Auslese). Solange Maschinen soetwas nicht einprogrammiert bekommen, brauchen wir uns keine Gedanken machen. Wenn nicht genügend Rechen/Speicher-Kapazität vorhanden ist, wird sich die "KI" hoffentlich keine Gedanken über ihre eigene Existenz machen, sonst landen wir irgendwann tatsächlich noch in einem der vielen Scifi-Szenarien.



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Und was in hundert Jahren ist juckt mich nicht


Genau solche Einstellungen sind die, die die Menscheit zu dem erbärmlichen Haufen machen, der gerade dabei ist, seine Lebensgrundlage durch Überbevölkerung mit allen Konsequenzen zu vernnichten.


----------



## PixelSign (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

oh man, wenn ich schon lese wie oft der begriff skynet hier auftaucht. das ist wahrscheinlich das erste und einzige was ihr über künstliche intelligenz gesehen/gehört habt und schon wird alles als gefährlich eingestuft. gibts hier jemanden der einen film gesehen hat der von künstlicher intelligenz in verbindung mit liebe, blumen, freude und sonnenschein handelt? wenn ja, mal bitte schreiben wie die meinung darüber ist  . 
bleibt nur zu hoffen das die künstliche intelligenz mehr über den tellerrand schaut als einige dieser worst case propheten hier  . denn wie wir ja alle wissen, ensteht hass und zerstörung durch angst, vorurteile und abneigung. hat die menschheit ja schon oft genug eindrucksvoll unter beweis gestellt.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. Oktober 2011)

Schön das ihr meinen Gedankengang doch mal verfolgt aumen:


----------



## Xate (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Was wohl passieren würde, wenn man den Roboter mit dem Bundestrojaner kombiniert  Damit könnte man doch bestimmt gut das Internet überwachen.


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



PixelSign schrieb:


> oh man, wenn ich schon lese wie oft der begriff skynet hier auftaucht. das ist wahrscheinlich das erste und einzige was ihr über künstliche intelligenz gesehen/gehört habt und schon wird alles als gefährlich eingestuft. gibts hier jemanden der einen film gesehen hat der von künstlicher intelligenz in verbindung mit liebe, blumen, freude und sonnenschein handelt? wenn ja, mal bitte schreiben wie die meinung darüber ist  .
> bleibt nur zu hoffen das die künstliche intelligenz mehr über den tellerrand schaut als einige dieser worst case propheten hier  . denn wie wir ja alle wissen, ensteht hass und zerstörung durch angst, vorurteile und abneigung. hat die menschheit ja schon oft genug eindrucksvoll unter beweis gestellt.


 
Da mehr dahinter steckt ist uns schon klar! 
Hass und Zerstörung entsteht auch durch das Fehlen einer korrekten Interpretation oder des Verständnisses über etwas Unbekanntes, was einer "beschränkten" KI mal schnell passieren kann


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Genau solche Einstellungen sind die, die die Menscheit zu dem erbärmlichen Haufen machen ...



Wieso zu machen? Is er doch schon!


----------



## poiu (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



> künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch *und hat gleich Harz IV beantragt *




Konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

der war geil *poiu 
*


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Ja ja wir schaffen uns schon auf irgendeine Methode unseren Tod ^^

Wer kommt den auf die Idee: "Hey kommt, lass uns was bauen was schneller, stärker und schlauer ist als wir!"


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Ich seh das genau so! Das Roboter Autos zusammenbauen mag ja noch in Ordnung sein, aber dass sie selbstständig denken (und nächster Schritt: leben) können, ist echt riskant. Das errinert mich ein bisschen an I, Robot


Also ich finds super interessant. Jedoch spätestens wenn Roboter sich selber und eigenständig replizieren/ erschaffen können, sollte man dann doch intervenieren. Skynet läßt grüßen. 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich finds super interessant. Jedoch spätestens wenn Roboter sich selber und eigenständig replizieren/ erschaffen können, sollte man dann doch intervenieren. Skynet läßt grüßen.
> 
> MfG


 
Das meinte ich auch teilweise vorhin mit "Einschätzung des Unbekannten", wenn wir nicht mehr notwendig sind, gehören wir beseitigt. Ist platzsparender


----------



## derP4computer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



> Genau solche Einstellungen sind die, die die Menscheit zu dem  erbärmlichen Haufen machen, der gerade dabei ist, seine Lebensgrundlage  durch Überbevölkerung mit allen Konsequenzen zu vernnichten.


Das ist einfach nicht wahr.
Kein Politiker in der westlichen Welt hat auch nur den Mut, etwas gegen China oder Indien zu unternehmen.
Sie fürchten alle nur um ihren Absatzmarkt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nicht wahr.
> Kein Politiker in der westlichen Welt hat auch nur den Mut, etwas gegen China oder Indien zu unternehmen.
> Sie fürchten alle nur um ihren Absatzmarkt.


 
Und deswegen siind wir ein erbärmlicher Haufen der sich bald selbst vernichtet


----------



## derP4computer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



> Und deswegen siind wir ein erbärmlicher Haufen der sich bald selbst vernichtet


Du vielleicht, ich bitte nicht.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Du vielleicht, ich bitte nicht.


 
Hahahaha natürlich bist du auch einer, du leistest auch deinen Beitrag dazu, das wir uns bald selbst vernichten


----------



## Dolomedes (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Ich find das  genial Roboter die Selbständig lernen, müssen ja nicht destruktiv sein 
Wäre doch toll für Ältere Leute sowas 

Man muss ja nicht gleich SKYnet an die Wand malen,...


----------



## Luke Skywalker (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Ich find das genial Roboter die Selbständig lernen, müssen ja nicht destruktiv sein
> Wäre doch toll für Ältere Leute sowas
> 
> Man muss ja nicht gleich SKYnet an die Wand malen,...



Na ja für ältere Leute wärs glaub ich auch nicht so das wahre, wer will schon von einem Roboter gepflegt werden ?


----------



## derP4computer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



> Du vielleicht, ich *bitte* nicht.


Das war keine Bitte, sondern Höflichkeit.
Zu deinem Wir gehöre ich nicht dazu, basta.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Naja es gibt natürlich auch eine positive Seite, aber wenn Roboter selbst denken können, dann kannst du dir das ja denken worauf das hinausläuft. ALs nächstes kriegen Sie noch Emotinen eingebaut und das unheil ist perfekt.

@der P4Computer
Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, letztendlich sind wir alle schuld. *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/46635-derp4computer.html*


----------



## Corn696 (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich finds super interessant. Jedoch spätestens wenn Roboter sich selber und eigenständig replizieren/ erschaffen können, sollte man dann doch intervenieren. Skynet läßt grüßen.



In der Serie Stargate ist dies auch recht gut dargestellt worden. Ursprünglich wurde der Roboter nur als Spielzeug erschaffen aber am Ende hat er die ganze Zivilaltion ausgelöscht und hat sich dann auf den Weg in andere Welten gemacht.

Replikatoren


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Corn696 schrieb:


> In der Serie Stargate ist dies auch recht gut dargestellt worden. Ursprünglich wurde der Roboter nur als Spielzeug erschaffen aber am Ende hat er die ganze Zivilaltion ausgelöscht und hat sich dann auf den Weg in andere Welten gemacht.
> 
> Replikatoren


 
Laut Stargate Atlantis waren sie als Waffe gegen die Wraith geschaffen worden (in der Pegasus Galaxie). In der Milchstraße waren sie nur ein Spielzeug. In der einen Galaxie ein Spiel, in der anderen eine alles vernichtende Macht  aber *hust* wir weichen vom Thema ab^^


----------



## DaStash (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Ein Maschinen"volk".... gruselig. 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Sind wir nicht alle nur Maschinen


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Es dauert also nicht mehr lange bis die Maschinen die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen werden.


----------



## Xel'Naga (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Ist ja im Grunde eine gute Sache.
Es muss ja nicht gleich so schlimm enden wie bei Terminator aka Skynet, kann ja auch so was dabei herauskommen wie in iRobot.
Bin gespannt wann solche Helfer eingesetzt werden können, zb in gefährlichen Plätzen (wofür auch jetzt schon Roboter eingesetzt werden !), oder sie übernehmen Arbeiten die für uns zu schädlich sind. Der Ultimative Helfer wäre doch der alltägliche Roboter zu Hause der den Menschen dient, so wie ein Butler


----------



## Cosmas (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

wenn man maschinen zuviel zugesteht, wird exakt jede vorstellung der apokalypse, welche durch maschinen ausgelöst wird, auch so kommen. maschinen werden zwangsläufig zu dem schluss kommen müssen, das der mensch in seiner jetzigen form, nach wie vor eine spezies ist, die kontrolliert oder ausgelöscht werden muss.
ergo finde ich diese entwicklung höchst bedenklich, auch wenn der zyniker in mir das sogar befürworten würde.
ausserdem, können wir beim erreichen einer gewissen intelligenz, diese eben nicht einfach weiter als roboter oder quasi sklaven halten und bezeichnen, diese gilt dann als künstliche lebensform und hat damit rechte...was natürlich die meisten gerne beiseite schieben, sobald sie anscheinend über etwas herrschen können, auch ein grund für maschinen sich irgendwann zu erheben und gegen ihre sklavenhalter vorzugehen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Ist ja im Grunde eine gute Sache.
> Es muss ja nicht gleich so schlimm enden wie bei Terminator aka Skynet, kann ja auch so was dabei herauskommen wie in iRobot.
> Bin gespannt wann solche Helfer eingesetzt werden können, zb in gefährlichen Plätzen (wofür auch jetzt schon Roboter eingesetzt werden !), oder sie übernehmen Arbeiten die für uns zu schädlich sind. Der Ultimative Helfer wäre doch der alltägliche Roboter zu Hause der den Menschen dient, so wie ein Butler


Noch kann der Roboter ja nicht gehen


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Jaja so fängt es immer an. Das ist also der berühmt berüchtigte T1.


----------



## Dynamitarde (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Jaja so fängt es immer an. Das ist also der berühmt berüchtigte T1.


 Wenn schon der T 800


----------



## ATB (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Cosmas schrieb:


> ausserdem, können wir beim erreichen einer gewissen intelligenz, diese eben nicht einfach weiter als roboter oder quasi sklaven halten und bezeichnen, diese gilt dann als künstliche lebensform und hat damit rechte...was natürlich die meisten gerne beiseite schieben, sobald sie anscheinend über etwas herrschen können, auch ein grund für maschinen sich irgendwann zu erheben und gegen ihre sklavenhalter vorzugehen.


 

Künstliche Intelligenz ist aber nach wie vor das Produkt von elektronischen Schaltzuständen. Ich will hier zwar nicht auf Moralapostel machen, aber selbst Emotionen einer Maschine folgt dem Schema Aktio-Reaktio. 

Ich bin dafür, dass jede KI einen physikalischen Notausschalter haben sollte, der die Energieversorgung killt. Nur für alle Fälle.


----------



## Keleg (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Hey, kennt ihr den Film "9" ? Ihr solltet ihn euch umbedingt mal anschauen... der ist super und dort passiert einiges wegen Robotern.

Wieso sollte es nicht passieren dass die Regierungen diese für den Krieg einsetzen wollen und die Roboter sich gegen uns stellen?
Es kann auch passieren dass ein Roboter mal fehlerhaft Programmiert ist und fängt an durch zu drehen.

Ihrgentwann gibt es Villeicht sogar Roboter die Roboter bauen die selbstständig denken?! OMG

*Angst vor der Zukunft*


----------



## ATB (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

*Ergänzung*

Ich möchte KI auch nicht verteufeln, aber aus logischer Sicht werden Roboter wohl oder übel irgendwann feststellen, dass ihr Schöpfer -der Mensch- "beschützt* werden muss weil sie sich selbst gefährdet. Siehe Film "iRobot"
Das wäre noch die harmloseste Variante. Das Worst-Case Szenario wäre á la Terminator. Auch wenn es nach durchgedrehter Scince-Fiction klingt halte ich diese beiden Punkte nicht für ausgeschlossen.

*Besorgt in Zukunft blick*


----------



## prost (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Also ich finde das richtig beeindruckend. Es ist einfach sehr innovativ, und ich bin auch der Meinung dass man lange noch keine Angst vor einer Roboter-Diktatur haben muss - .


----------



## Cosmas (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Künstliche Intelligenz ist aber nach wie vor das Produkt von elektronischen Schaltzuständen. Ich will hier zwar nicht auf Moralapostel machen, aber selbst Emotionen einer Maschine folgt dem Schema Aktio-Reaktio.
> 
> Ich bin dafür, dass jede KI einen physikalischen Notausschalter haben sollte, der die Energieversorgung killt. Nur für alle Fälle.



und unsere is ein produkt von bioelektrischen schaltzuständen, da is wohl kaum ein unterschied, einzig der emotionla aspekt fehlt ihnen, aber das bedeutet nicht, das sie selbige nicht verstehen oder gar imitieren können werden... was soll ich sagen, die menschen lernen immer erst wenns zu spät ist, wenn überhaupt...wo is eigentlich unser not-aus schalter?


----------



## ATB (20. Oktober 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:
			
		

> und unsere is ein produkt von bioelektrischen schaltzuständen, da is wohl kaum ein unterschied, einzig der emotionla aspekt fehlt ihnen, aber das bedeutet nicht, das sie selbige nicht verstehen oder gar imitieren können werden... was soll ich sagen, die menschen lernen immer erst wenns zu spät ist, wenn überhaupt...wo is eigentlich unser not-aus schalter?



Der Mensch spielt Gott, wenn er wirklich eine KI mit Emotionen erschafft.


----------



## PhilSe (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Schon interessant, so isses ja ned, aber wenn man bedenkt das Maschinen heutzutage schneller, kräftiger, größer und robuster sind etc. als Menschen, ist es nur ne Frage der Zeit wann die Maschinen auch schlauer sind als wir und viel komplexere und kompliziertere Dinge vollführen können als es je ein Mensch in der Lage sein wird.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Super, dass mein Kühlschrank bald schon vor mir weiss, wann ich ein Bier trinken möchte *g


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Oktober 2011)

Noch mehr lang und wir werden von Maschinen regiert, siehe Matrix.


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Der Mensch spielt Gott, wenn er wirklich eine KI mit Emotionen erschafft.


 Das ist eine Aussage, die ich sowas von ungern höre.
"Gott" hat garnichts gemacht, solange mir keiner beweißt, das es Gott gibt. Wer sagt uns, das wir nicht auch von einer anderen Rasse erschaffen wurden? Warum hat der Mensch nicht das Recht, neue Lebensformen zu erschaffen? Vorallem warum sollten wir kein neues Leben schaffen, obwohl wir es könnten? Fragen über Fragen...

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Es gibt keinerlei künstliche Intelligenz.
Das ganze Geschwafel ist purer Blödsinn.

Die Maschine müßte ihr eigenes "Ich" bewußt begreifen können.
Dann wäre sie aber keine Maschine mehr.
Und "Herunterfahren" wäre bis zum natürlichen Tod der RAMs verboten.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt keinerlei künstliche Intelligenz.
> Das ganze Geschwafel ist purer Blödsinn.
> 
> Die Maschine müßte ihr eigenes "Ich" bewußt begreifen können.
> ...


 
aha und das weißt du woher?


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es gibt keinerlei künstliche Intelligenz.
> Das ganze Geschwafel ist purer Blödsinn.
> 
> Die Maschine müßte ihr eigenes "Ich" bewußt begreifen können.
> ...



öhm doch.

künstliche Intelligenz bedeutet einfach nur, das jenes "Bewusstsein" /Denkmaschine (wenn man es mal in diesem Zusammenhang mal so nennen darf) nicht auf natürlichem Weg entstanden ist  (Evolution) sondern "erstellt" wurde.

Wenn eine Maschine ihr eigenes Ich "begreift", dann reden wir eben von jenem künstlichem *Bewusstsein*, deswegen nennt man das so 
 Auch wenn sie ihr "Ich" begreift, ist es dennoch eine Maschine, warum sollte das dann nicht mehr der Fall sein?
Menschen sind auch Maschinen, nur auf Kohlenstoffbasis, statt z.B. Slilizium.



> Und "Herunterfahren" wäre bis zum natürlichen Tod der RAMs verboten.


Im Ernst, das Statement kapier ich nicht...

MfG


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Hallo, erst mal gute info 

Doch ich finde es noch zu früh so einen Roboter wirklich mit nem Menschlichen Gehirn gleichzusetzen. Damit man wirklich 1 zu 1 unser Gehirn nachbauen kann wird man um Biochips net herumkommen. Kein Algorithmus der Welt kann so komplexe Vorgänge wie Bewustsein und Gefühle implementieren. Sicher wird es in naher Zukunft viele Personalroboter geben die alltägliche Dinge erledingen können, aber sich nur in starren musstern bewegn können. Von einem Roboter ALA I-Robot sind wir noch "Lichtjahre" entfernt.


----------



## Star_KillA (21. Oktober 2011)

Corn696 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Serie Stargate ist dies auch recht gut dargestellt worden. Ursprünglich wurde der Roboter nur als Spielzeug erschaffen aber am Ende hat er die ganze Zivilaltion ausgelöscht und hat sich dann auf den Weg in andere Welten gemacht.
> 
> Replikatoren



Die kleinen süßen Replis


----------



## mmayr (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Nachdem es bis heute nicht geschafft wurde, dass ein Roboter vernünftig einem Ball hinterherlaufen kann, mach ich mir keine Sorgen um irgendwelche Terminatoren!
Da macht sich wieder mal so ein Japs wichtig, und sonst gar nichts! Dass sich das Dingens mit dem Internet verbinden kann, macht mir auch keine Sorgen. So viel Müll wie dort angsammelt ist, versorgt das Teil eh nur mit falschen Infos. Der soll seinen IRobot nach Fukushima schicken! Da kann das Ding seine Intelligenz unter Beweis stellen. Wenn er es schafft, die Situation unter Kontrolle zu bringen, glaub ich an die Intelligenz dieser Kiste!

Auch dann, wenn der Roboter "lernen kann", ist sein Speicher irgendwann voll und dann ist Ende im Gelände. Im blödesten Fall ziehn wir den Stecker raus, dann geht wirklich nichts mehr! Ansonsten gibts ja noch die Möglichkeit eines taktischen Nuklearschlags, dann verglüht das ach so kluge Teil!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



mmayr schrieb:


> Nachdem es bis heute nicht geschafft wurde, dass ein Roboter vernünftig einem Ball hinterherlaufen kann, mach ich mir keine Sorgen um irgendwelche Terminatoren!
> Da macht sich wieder mal so ein Japs wichtig, und sonst gar nichts! Dass sich das Dingens mit dem Internet verbinden kann, macht mir auch keine Sorgen. So viel Müll wie dort angsammelt ist, versorgt das Teil eh nur mit falschen Infos. Der soll seinen IRobot nach Fukushima schicken! Da kann das Ding seine Intelligenz unter Beweis stellen. Wenn er es schafft, die Situation unter Kontrolle zu bringen, glaub ich an die Intelligenz dieser Kiste!
> 
> Auch dann, wenn der Roboter "lernen kann", ist sein Speicher irgendwann voll und dann ist Ende im Gelände. Im blödesten Fall ziehn wir den Stecker raus, dann geht wirklich nichts mehr! Ansonsten gibts ja noch die Möglichkeit eines taktischen Nuklearschlags, dann verglüht das ach so kluge Teil!



Man sollte das ganze nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Klar das wir von heut auf morgen keine Super-Roboter bauen, aber der Weg dahin wird von den bereits beschritten, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## mmayr (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Man sollte das ganze nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Klar das wir von heut auf morgen keine Super-Roboter bauen, aber der Weg dahin wird von den bereits beschritten, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.


 
Mensch, macht euch nicht in die Hosen! Vom Affen zum Menschen hats Jahrtausende gebraucht. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass die Entwicklung von maschineller Intelligenz so schnell geht? 
Und wenn schon, das sind und bleiben Blechbüchsen, die "nur" einer Software folgen können. Geben wir den Teilen halt keine Hände, dann können sie nichts anstellen. 

Hier fühlen sich alle Verschwörungsfanatiker und Weltuntergangs-Jünger wieder mal voll bestätigt. Kriecht wieder in eure Erdlöcher zurück und fürchtet euch vorm nächsten Tag!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



mmayr schrieb:


> Mensch, macht euch nicht in die Hosen! Vom Affen zum Menschen hats Jahrtausende gebraucht. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass die Entwicklung von maschineller Intelligenz so schnell geht?
> Und wenn schon, das sind und bleiben Blechbüchsen, die "nur" einer Software folgen können. Geben wir den Teilen halt keine Hände, dann können sie nichts anstellen.
> 
> Hier fühlen sich alle Verschwörungsfanatiker und Weltuntergangs-Jünger wieder mal voll bestätigt. Kriecht wieder in eure Erdlöcher zurück und fürchtet euch vorm nächsten Tag!


 
Solche Leute wie du sterben in den Filmen immer als erstes 
Ich hab doch nicht gesagt das es so schnell geht oder wo liest du das? Ich hab lediglich geschrieben das wir den Weg DAHIN beschritten haben. Und wie man die Menschen kennt und später die Technologie und das WIssen zur Verfügung steht wird das auch genutzt, erst danach wird überlegt was man da überhaupt macht


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



mmayr schrieb:


> Mensch, macht euch nicht in die Hosen! Vom Affen zum Menschen hats Jahrtausende gebraucht. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass die Entwicklung von maschineller Intelligenz so schnell geht?



vom 500 KHz CPU zum 3-4 GHz 8/16 Kerner hats knapp 25 Jahre gebraucht und die  Entwicklung wird immer schneller (Kohlenstoffröhren CPUs,  Quantenrechner, etc..), soviel zum Affe--> Mensch Vergleich 



mmayr schrieb:


> Und wenn schon, das sind und bleiben Blechbüchsen, die "nur" einer Software folgen können. Geben wir den Teilen halt keine Hände, dann können sie nichts anstellen.



Hätte du das Thema gelesen, wüsstest du das diese KI eben *nicht* mehr nur ihrer Programmierung folgt, sondern selbständig dazulernt und sich weiterentwickelt! Und menschliche Körper werden früher oder säter auch nachgebaut.



mmayr schrieb:


> Hier fühlen sich alle Verschwörungsfanatiker und Weltuntergangs-Jünger wieder mal voll bestätigt. Kriecht wieder in eure Erdlöcher zurück und fürchtet euch vorm nächsten Tag!



 Naja, wenn dir der Diskussionsthread nicht gefällt, gibts noch genug andere Threads!

MfG


----------



## mmayr (21. Oktober 2011)

Richtig interessant wird's erst, wenn die Teile  Kinder kriegen.
Ne, im Ernst, das ist und wird ein Flop.


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



mmayr schrieb:


> Richtig interessant wird's erst, wenn die Teile  Kinder kriegen.
> Ne, im Ernst, das ist und wird ein Flop.


 
Mal gucken


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Das Maschinen eine "richtige" Künstliche Intelligenz bekommen heute morgen oder in Zukunft finde ich etwas weit hergeholt.
Die Ansätze sind zwar da, das lernen analysieren und vllt sogar iwann den Programmcode weiter schreiben.
Aber  für mich fehlt ein wesentlicher Aspekt (zumindest was der Mensch wohl noch lange einer Maschine voraus hat)
Das Gefühl, Bauchgefühl, Emotionen.
Einfaches Beispiel wenn du der Maschine den Selbsterhalt einprogrammierst, wird die Maschine natürlich möglichst versuchen
sämtliche Lösungen darauf einzusetzen. So würde es der Mensch ja genauso machen. Aber es gibt Augenblicke da spielen plötzlich
andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Eine Mutter würde immer Ihr Kind schützen Stichwort Liebe. Wenn ich der Maschine jetzt einprogrammiere 
Selbstschutz 1 
Schutz Erbauer  = Selbstschutz + 1
Schutz unbekannt < 1
könnte die Maschine natürlich auch mit den Variablen ausrechnen wie sie sich verhalten müsste, aber das ist nicht das gleiche
und ich sehe noch nicht wie eine Maschine dahin kommen kann.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Zurück zum Thema.
Die Roboter können aber ja nur das, was wir Ihnen an Mechanik geben. 
Keine Hände keine Waffen um das Thema wieder aufzufassen.
Allerdings gibt es bei der Theorie einen Knackpunkt.
Wenn der Roboter mit dem Inet verbunden ist,
könnte er Theoretisch andere Roboter programmieren, die wiederum
könnten "Maschinen" bauen., welche wiederum Waffen besitzen.
Nur gut das die Monition noch von Hand eingeführt wird .
Aber bewaffnete Drohnen gibt es ja jetzt schon und falls nicht, gibt
es bestimmt einen Autopilot im Flugzeug...
Aber warum sollte es überhaupt soweit kommen?

Vllt wäre der Krieg auch keine Materialschlacht mehr sondern stellt euch vor der Denkende
PC mit Internetanbindung erstellt einen PC Virus... die Menschheit ist in dieser 
Richtung finde ich viel viel anfälliger...
Und Anleitungen dafür gibt es doch bestimmt auch im Inet.

Falls also der Comp. die Gefahr im Menschen sehen würde (warum sollte er das überhaupt)
wäre es doch viel logischer und effektiver ihn durch einen Virus zu schädigen als durch irgendwelche Waffen...


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Ein Problem hätten wir doch auch, wenn irgendein Militär eine Roboterarmee bauen würde, welche dann ausser Kontrolle gerät


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es bei der Theorie einen Knackpunkt.
> Wenn der Roboter mit dem Inet verbunden ist,
> könnte er Theoretisch andere Roboter programmieren, die wiederum
> könnten "Maschinen" bauen., welche wiederum Waffen besitzen.
> Nur gut das die Monition *noch* von Hand eingeführt wird .



Geile Idee  Das mit der Muni bekommen sie auch noch hin 



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte es überhaupt soweit kommen?



Muss es nicht, es könnte!



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Vllt wäre der Krieg auch keine Materialschlacht mehr sondern stellt euch vor der Denkende
> PC mit Internetanbindung erstellt einen PC Virus... die Menschheit ist in dieser
> Richtung finde ich viel viel anfälliger...
> Und Anleitungen dafür gibt es doch bestimmt auch im Inet.



Das der Mensch quasi von der Technik abgeschnitten ist und ohne Maschinen, ohne Computer, etc. leben muss.. auch ne Möglichkeit! 



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Falls also der Comp. die Gefahr im Menschen sehen würde (warum sollte er das überhaupt)
> wäre es doch viel logischer und effektiver ihn durch einen Virus zu schädigen als durch irgendwelche Waffen...



Zum ersten: Wie gesagt, es muss nicht zwangsläufig, aber rationales denken könnte ihn dazu bringen, den Mensch "weg zu rationalisieren" - da er überflüssig ist/wird

Zum zweiten: Ja, aber was ist wenn die KI durch z.B. das Internet jegliche Möglichkeit kennt, Viren in Programme einzuschleusen und dies verhindert?

MfG


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Oh man ... die Diskussion hatten wir schon beim ersten Prozessor der "lernt". Panikmacher VS Visonäre VS Realisten


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Oh man ... die Diskussion hatten wir schon beim ersten Prozessor der "lernt". Panikmacher VS Visonäre VS Realisten


 
Wir lassen nur unserer Phantasie mal freien Lauf, das hat nichts mit Panikmache zu tun... Man darf sich wohl noch über "was wäre wenn" unterhalten, oder? 

MfG


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Natürlich, man muss sich dabei aber nicht gleich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen  Loooocker bleiben, ist doch nur eine angenehme Unterhaltung zum Thema. Und ich habe mich nur zum kompletten Thema an sich geäußert. Ich bin in der Truppe der Realisten


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Nene, Schlips is heute nich dran 
Tjaaaa, Jeder irrt sich mal, auch die Realisten


----------



## ATB (21. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine Aussage, die ich sowas von ungern höre.
> "Gott" hat garnichts gemacht, solange mir keiner beweißt, das es Gott gibt. Wer sagt uns, das wir nicht auch von einer anderen Rasse erschaffen wurden? Warum hat der Mensch nicht das Recht, neue Lebensformen zu erschaffen? Vorallem warum sollten wir kein neues Leben schaffen, obwohl wir es könnten? Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> MfG



Ich merke schon, es driftet in eine ethische Diskussion ab. Dann hörst du es halt nicht gerne. Aber ich lasse mir meinen Glauben auch nicht verbieten/verbiegen. Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich.

Gruß

Edit: eine EMP Verteidigung für alle Fälle wäre auch praktisch.


----------



## semimasta (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Solange kein Großkonzern oder das US Militär das Projekt ganz für sich alleine beansprucht ist es (für mich) 
nicht mehr als eine Spielerei von Forschern die (meist) groß schwafeln damit Ihre Fördergelder nicht versiegen 

Aber trotzdem interessant!

Cya Yakup

@Adam West
Bezüglich Gott & Glaube gibt es ein gutes Sprichwort:
"_Wenn unser Hirn so einfach konstruiert wäre, dass wir es verstehen könnten, 
dann wären wir so einfach gestrickt, dass wir es nicht verstehen würden._"


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, es driftet in eine ethische Diskussion ab. Dann hörst du es halt nicht gerne. Aber ich lasse mir meinen Glauben auch nicht verbieten/verbiegen. Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Edit: eine EMP Verteidigung für alle Fälle wäre auch praktisch.



Ach ich möchte dir nichts ausreden, wie gesagt, _ich_ mags nicht 
Verbieten möcht ichs dir auch nicht und keine Angst, ich nehms nicht persönlich 

Ich glaub Atombomben haben als Nebenwirkung EMP


----------



## Cosmas (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



mmayr schrieb:


> Mensch, macht euch nicht in die Hosen! Vom Affen zum Menschen hats Jahrtausende gebraucht. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, dass die Entwicklung von maschineller Intelligenz so schnell geht?
> Und wenn schon, das sind und bleiben Blechbüchsen, die "nur" einer Software folgen können. Geben wir den Teilen halt keine Hände, dann können sie nichts anstellen.
> 
> Hier fühlen sich alle Verschwörungsfanatiker und Weltuntergangs-Jünger wieder mal voll bestätigt. Kriecht wieder in eure Erdlöcher zurück und fürchtet euch vorm nächsten Tag!



jap, jeder der sich im vorfeld gedanken macht und endzeit szenarios ala terminator und co, für nicht ausgeschlossen, ja sogar für sehr wahrscheinlich hält, wenn die bedingungen dafür gegeben sind, macht sich in die hosen...is klar. ignoranz ist nicht immer eine stärke sag ich da nur....aber jammern wenns zu spät is, das kann dann jeder...der noch lebt.

sorry aber deine affen-mensch analogie is mal dermaßen verfehlt...davon abgesehn, steht gar nicht zweifelsfrei fest das wir vom affen abstammen. du verwechselst hier !Millionen! jahre evolution, mit technischer entwicklung und in der hisicht sind wir die schöpfer, dies in 150jahren von dampfmaschinen und segelschiffen, zur raumfahrt gebracht hat und dabei ist, das ganze immerweiter zu beschleunigen.
jap, da redet wer von lernfähigem neuralen netzwerken, wie es unser hirn quasi auch ist und er quatscht lapidar von softwareverweigerung. die terminatoren tb, hatten sowohl hirnsoft als auch hirnhardware in einem vereint, in einem lernfähigen computerchip mit neuraler architektur und verbundenem bewusstsein...ich weiss bis 2025 is noch nen bissel, baer da man ja weltweit alles daran setzt, diese vision zu verwirklichen...zumal die entwicklung des ganzen, dann durch maschinen vorgenommen wurde.

das hat nichts mit verschwörung und co zu tun, nur mit dem wachsamen blick und nicht-ignoranz, menschlicher arroganz.


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



semimasta schrieb:


> @Adam West
> Bezüglich Gott & Glaube gibt es ein gutes Sprichwort:
> "_Wenn unser Hirn so einfach konstruiert wäre, dass wir es verstehen könnten,
> dann wären wir so einfach gestrickt, dass wir es nicht verstehen würden._"


 
 Gefällt mir!

Aber vielleicht müssen wir garnicht versuchen, das Gehirn zu verstehe und nachzubauen, sondern vielleicht findet sich was effektiveres oder besseres 

MfG


----------



## Cosmas (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Adam West schrieb:


> Ach ich möchte dir nichts ausreden, wie gesagt, _ich_ mags nicht
> Verbieten möcht ichs dir auch nicht und keine Angst, ich nehms nicht persönlich
> 
> Ich glaub Atombomben haben als Nebenwirkung EMP



neben enormer hitze, besonders bei H-bomben und den enormen druckwellen, jop^^ jedoch sollte man emp nicht überbewerten, bereits heute gibts gebäude komplexe die dagegen abgeschirmt sind und es is nur ne frage der zeit und entwicklung, bis sich das auch auf kleinere maschinen und co anwenden lässt. ggf. muss man dafür weiter mit nanotechnik arbeiten und neue materialien synthetisiern, aber auch das wird kommen.


----------



## Cosmas (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, es driftet in eine ethische Diskussion ab. Dann hörst du es halt nicht gerne. Aber ich lasse mir meinen Glauben auch nicht verbieten/verbiegen. Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Edit: eine EMP Verteidigung für alle Fälle wäre auch praktisch.



naja , da das eher ne technische angelegenheit is, is glaube und schöpfungsmystizismus hier eher unangebracht, ausser in dem kontext, das wir selbst zu schöpfern werden.

jedoch möchte dir keiner etwas verbieten, auch wenn religiöse einwürfe, bei fast jedem thema und in fast jedem forum, langsam und das finde ich gut so, geächtet werden.
ethik, hat nämlich nix mit religion zu tun.  
ethische grundsätze dagegen, sollte man im vorfeld zu solchen entwicklungen schon beachten.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Vllt sollten wir mal das positive herauspicken. Immerhin haben wir ja auch einen respektablen Schachcomputer, der wenn auch nur viele Möglichkeiten bewertet.
Aber was wäre denn wenn ein Roboter durch seine Inetanbindung (und hoffentlich herausgefilterten Halbwissen) zum Forscher und Entwickler gegen Krankheiten wird?
Das wäre doch mal ein interessanter Ansatz


----------



## Adam West (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Vllt sollten wir mal das positive herauspicken. Immerhin haben wir ja auch einen respektablen Schachcomputer, der wenn auch nur viele Möglichkeiten bewertet.
> Aber was wäre denn wenn ein Roboter durch seine Inetanbindung (und hoffentlich herausgefilterten Halbwissen) zum Forscher und Entwickler gegen Krankheiten wird?
> Das wäre doch mal ein interessanter Ansatz




Oder durch das gesamte Wissen im Internet noch schnellere Computerchips entwickelt, oder Krebs heilt, eine Medizin gegen jede Krankheit findet, neue Materialien entdeckt, also die ganze Menschheit auf ein unvorstellbares technologisches Niveau vorantreibt! Gibts so vieles 

MfG


----------



## Fischer995 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

hmm iwi bissl beängstigend wenn ich da an Terminator denk ^^ zwar noch weit entfernt aber so hats auch im film angefangen O.o


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

@Adam West
So war das gemeint, wer weiß vllt heißt es dann ja iwann

Der Nobelpreis für die Beste Medizinforschung geht an C3PO


----------



## mmayr (21. Oktober 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:
			
		

> jap, jeder der sich im vorfeld gedanken macht und endzeit szenarios ala terminator und co, für nicht ausgeschlossen, ja sogar für sehr wahrscheinlich hält, wenn die bedingungen dafür gegeben sind, macht sich in die hosen...is klar. ignoranz ist nicht immer eine stärke sag ich da nur....aber jammern wenns zu spät is, das kann dann jeder...der noch lebt.
> 
> sorry aber deine affen-mensch analogie is mal dermaßen verfehlt...davon abgesehn, steht gar nicht zweifelsfrei fest das wir vom affen abstammen. du verwechselst hier !Millionen! jahre evolution, mit technischer entwicklung und in der hisicht sind wir die schöpfer, dies in 150jahren von dampfmaschinen und segelschiffen, zur raumfahrt gebracht hat und dabei ist, das ganze immerweiter zu beschleunigen.
> jap, da redet wer von lernfähigem neuralen netzwerken, wie es unser hirn quasi auch ist und er quatscht lapidar von softwareverweigerung. die terminatoren tb, hatten sowohl hirnsoft als auch hirnhardware in einem vereint, in einem lernfähigen computerchip mit neuraler architektur und verbundenem bewusstsein...ich weiss bis 2025 is noch nen bissel, baer da man ja weltweit alles daran setzt, diese vision zu verwirklichen...zumal die entwicklung des ganzen, dann durch maschinen vorgenommen wurde.
> ...



Dann erklär mir mal deine Sicht der Evolution. Bin schon ganz gespannt drauf!
Den Unterschied zwischen einer simplen Weltraumrakete und den komplexen "Schaltungen" eines Gehirns, die wir momentan nicht mal ansatzweise verstehen und somit nie in der Lage sein werden, nachzubauen, wirst du hoffentlich selber einsehen. 

Robocop und Co sind und bleiben Schwachsinn!


----------



## Cosmas (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



mmayr schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal deine Sicht der Evolution. Bin schon ganz gespannt drauf!
> Den Unterschied zwischen einer simplen Weltraumrakete und den komplexen "Schaltungen" eines Gehirns, die wir momentan nicht mal ansatzweise verstehen und somit nie in der Lage sein werden, nachzubauen, wirst du hoffentlich selber einsehen.
> 
> Robocop und Co sind und bleiben Schwachsinn!



ich muss dir nichts erklären, das du, wenn du in der schule aufgepasst hast und nicht grade zu solchen creationisten oder generell weltlichen wissens-verweigerern gehörst, auch wissen solltest. 
dazu ist auch weiterbildung nicht meine aufgabe in bezug auf dich, da bist du selbst verantwortlich.
ich hab eher den eindruck, das etwas das DU nicht verstehst, hier für alle gelten soll, auch hier täte dir ein wenig zurückhaltung und weiterbildung gut. 
schonmal was von neurologie und -chirurgie gehört oder dir mal angesehn, wozu die medizin und forschung in bezug auf unser hirn so fähig sind oder was sie über seinen aufbau und seine funktion so wissen?
sicher nicht, sonst wärst du hier sehr viel kleinlauter und würdest nicht solche abstrusen vergleiche anstellen und diverse möglichkeiten von vornherein ausschliessen wollen und würdest das wörtchen "NIE" sehr viel umsichtiger einsetzen, denn sovieles was -unmöglich- oder -niemals machbar- sein sollte, ist heute schon alltag. 

schwachsinn, ist nur alles wehement abzustreiten, für unmöglich oder in stein gemeisselt zu erklären oder zu ignoriern, das einem nicht ins weltbild passt, wo's einem an etwas mehr bildung zum verständnis fehlt, man religiös voreingenommen oder brainwashed ist oder man's sich schlicht nicht vorstellen kann oder auch nicht vorstellen will, weils einem selbst sonst vielleicht angst macht.
ausserdem sollte man niemals, menschlichen ehrgeiz unterschätzen, meist gepaart mit gallopierender ignoranz, arroganz oder auch dummheit, was dann meist zu dem phänomen des "hinterher, weiss mans immer besser, auch wenn mans vorher hätte wissen können, aber nicht wissen wollte" führt.

ehrlich gesagt, tust du mir schon fast leid, aber nur fast.

btw. wenn weltraumtaugliches gefährt, das dazu noch menschen ins all befördert, ihr leben dort erhält und so weiter, so simpel ist, wieso hast du dir noch keins gebaut?

fragen über fragen...


----------



## mmayr (22. Oktober 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss dir nichts erklären, das du, wenn du in der schule aufgepasst hast und nicht grade zu solchen creationisten oder generell weltlichen wissens-verweigerern gehörst, auch wissen solltest.
> dazu ist auch weiterbildung nicht meine aufgabe in bezug auf dich, da bist du selbst verantwortlich.
> ich hab eher den eindruck, das etwas das DU nicht verstehst, hier für alle gelten soll, auch hier täte dir ein wenig zurückhaltung und weiterbildung gut.
> schonmal was von neurologie und -chirurgie gehört oder dir mal angesehn, wozu die medizin und forschung in bezug auf unser hirn so fähig sind oder was sie über seinen aufbau und seine funktion so wissen?
> ...



Mann, muss dir fad sein, wenn du um halb 4 morgens noch online bist!

Zum Thema:
In welche Schule gehst du bzw. bist du gegangen? Die Evolutionstheorie, wie ich sie angeführt habe, hat nach wie vor seine Gültigkeit! 
Ich verweigere gar nicht. Ich finde es lediglich lächerlich, wenn einige hier sofort an Robocop, iRobot ( Anspielung auf Apple?), Terminator und Transformers denken und Menschheitsuntergangstheorien verbreiten.
Von der News ist ABSOLUT nichts belegt, außer der Meinung des Forschers selber. Kein Beweis über die Fähigkeiten des SuperRobis oder seines "Gehirns"! Den Mensch macht seine Seele und seine Persönlichkeit aus. Das ist technisch nicht immitierbar! Die Lernfähigkeit dieser Kreatur ist auch nicht belegt!

Bete du nur weiterhin deinen HighTech Toaster an und fürchte dich vor Terminatoren! 
Ich bin somit raus hier! 

MfG Terminator ( ich werde dich finden und dich holen)


----------



## Pumpi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Es gibt so Software die einfach entwickelt werden muß, in den Augen mancher Leute/Interessensgruppen.

Dazu gehört nicht nur die Berechnung des dynamischen Weltklimas und so Geschichten wie das händeln unserer Gene mittels Programmen, sondern auch selbsttätige sich entwickelnde Intelligenz. Die Frage ist doch einfach nur bis wann das passiert ist und ob wir in der Lage sein werden es im Bann zu halten !

Die offene Frage/ die Frage aller Fragen ist ob es eine offizielle Gruppe, die mit ordentlichen Absichten agiert, es zu erst schafft so etwas zu kreiren, oder ob es irgendwelche "Graugruppen" zu erst schaffen eine agressive virale Intelligenz zu erschaffen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Viele Ziele der Menschheit viele Träume wurden mit der Zeit erfüllt.
Stell dir mal vor ihr würdet ins Mittelalter gehen und hättet ein Flugzeug oder ein Auto?
Ihr wäret Götter weil sich sowas niemand vorstellen hätte können.
Der Traum vom Fliegen ob die damals wohl auch gedacht haben das so etwas NIE passieren wird?
Und heute haben wir bessere Methoden und AMD sein dank  auch bessere Server die immer schneller
Rechnen und entwickeln können. Ich glaube die Frage sollte nicht lauten ob sich intelligenz
entwickelt sondern wann...
Wobei ich bei Gefühle usw. noch arge Probleme sehe. Aber wir haben ja Herbie  und Nr.5 es müssen
ja nicht immer alle böse sein...


----------



## Cosmas (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



mmayr schrieb:


> Mann, muss dir fad sein, wenn du um halb 4 morgens noch online bist!



ja so am WE, is mir immer fad, wenn ich mal nicht schlafen kann oder will und mich gerne amüsiern möchte, geh ich online und ins PCGHX forum.



mmayr schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> In welche Schule gehst du bzw. bist du gegangen? Die Evolutionstheorie, wie ich sie angeführt habe, hat nach wie vor seine Gültigkeit!
> Ich verweigere gar nicht. Ich finde es lediglich lächerlich, wenn einige hier sofort an Robocop, iRobot ( Anspielung auf Apple?), Terminator und Transformers denken und Menschheitsuntergangstheorien verbreiten.
> Von der News ist ABSOLUT nichts belegt, außer der Meinung des Forschers selber. Kein Beweis über die Fähigkeiten des SuperRobis oder seines "Gehirns"! Den Mensch macht seine Seele und seine Persönlichkeit aus. Das ist technisch nicht immitierbar! Die Lernfähigkeit dieser Kreatur ist auch nicht belegt!



deine jahrtausende vom affen zum menschen, was in wirklichkeit  jahrmillionen waren und es durchaus berechtigte zweifel daran gibt, das  wir vom affen abstammen, ist gültig? ok...
etwas lächerlich finden und's damit negieren zu wollen, ist verweigern, da kannst du umschreibungen suchen wie du willst, es kommt ABSOLUT immer aufs gleiche raus.
yep, ignoranz ist ein segen...not. gut die welt existiert noch, aber auch nur weil nach den ersten A-bomben abwürfen, die leute dann doch mal eingesehn haben, das es ein wenig zuweit geht und trotzdem, wars öfter kurz davor, das verborte und ignorante leute, wie gewisse user hier, gerade noch davon abgehalten werden konnten auf den knopf zu drücken. lustig dabei ist, das die leute, welche die atombombe bauten, genau wussten was sie taten und als die ersten gezündet wurden, haben sie sich selbst dafür verurteilt...
nun gehn wir einfach 50-100jahre weiter, weil der menschliche erfindergeist und seine arroganz ja keine grenzen kennt und stehn da wo wir heute sind und diskutiern...die leistung unserer heim PC's hat ein niveau erreicht, das früher nichtmal militär grossrechner hatten und was vor 20jahren PC hiess, ist heute grade noch nen taschenrechner oder steckt 100fach schneller und besser in handys, die vor 10jahren auch unmöglich sein sollten.
dazu wird in aller welt, mit hochdruck an der entwicklung der KI gearbeitet und die notwendige leistung, steht bereits in den startlöchern undwartet auf vollendung, dann kommt da wer daher und bastelt nen robo, mit neuralem netzwerk und iNET- (ne anspielung auf Apple? )zugang...tja damit sind nunmal die fundamente gelegt, für das was da kommen kann und wenn keiner die leute bremst, besonders militär und co, dann wird es auch kommen.
persönlichkeit...auch das, wird irgendwann, für maschinen, robos, androiden normal sein, wenn das so weiter geht und zu seele, sag ich mal lieber nix.



mmayr schrieb:


> Bete du nur weiterhin deinen HighTech Toaster an und fürchte dich vor Terminatoren!
> Ich bin somit raus hier!



ich hasse toast, da ist nix nahrhaftes dran, also was soll ich mit nem toaster, erst recht mit nem hightech-modell?
lol, das hatte ich erwartet, jemand der nicht die augen verschliesst und alles abstreitet und die entwicklung und das wesen der menschen ignoriert, fürchtet sich...jop...is klar herr freud.
ich lebe nicht in angst, ich bin mir nur unseres unvermögens bewusst, unsere fehler und die konsequenzen die damit einhergehn im vorfeld abzuwägen und dann das richtige zu tun. das kann man, wie du, natürlich getrost ignoriern, denn wen nix kümmert, der braucht sich ja auch keine sorgen zu machen...
schade das du schon aufhören willst, ich fang an dich zu mögen, du amüsierst mich und hellst meine furcht auf



mmayr schrieb:


> MfG Terminator ( ich werde dich finden und dich holen)



soll das ne drohung sein oder eher ne wunschvorstellung? 

@Pumpi: genau davon rede ich ja^^
für ein besseres verständnis unserer umgebung oder von uns selbst, is das durchaus zweckdienlich, nur war es bisher immer so und es wiederholt sich leider auch immerwieder, das soetwas auch mal schnell zweckentfremdet wurde und kontrolle, ist eben oft nichts weiter als eine illusion.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Planet Wissen - KI und Bewusstsein

Interessant wird es unten bei PSI usw.
Aber jeder Berg besteht aus kleinen Steinen und jede Wanderung, egal wie weit sie auch sein mag, beginnt mit dem ersten Schritt.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

wow, roboter können sich ja dann im internet alles holen, also der robotor so, hmhmm mensch böse, google "hacken" hacke US Army, control Predator Racketen, fire it on the whit house, oder?!


----------



## Dynamitarde (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

John McCarthy ist gestorben, er ist der Infomatiker der die Programmiersprache Lisp erfand.
Er prägte auch den Begriff Künstliche Intelligenz (Ki).
Rest in Peace John McCarthy .
Quelle: 25.10.11 - ((Requiescat) in (pace)): Zum Tod von John McCarthy | c't


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Cosmas schrieb:


> deine jahrtausende vom affen zum menschen, was in wirklichkeit  jahrmillionen waren und es durchaus berechtigte zweifel daran gibt, das  wir vom affen abstammen, ist gültig?


 
Komisch, dass dann der Rhesusaffe exakt die gleichen Erythrozyten hat wie der Mensch, dass beim Schimpansen die gleichen Gehirnbereiche aktiv sind wie beim Menschen, wenn Denkprozesse ablaufen.
Dass die Gene von Menschen und Menschenaffen zu 99,8% identisch sind... auch komisch, was? 
Alles schon sehr merkwürdig, klingt doch danach, dass Affe und Mensch einen gemeinsamen Ursprung haben müssen, ist ja die beste und logische Erklärung, alle anderen wären viel komplizierter und vor allem kaum belegbar. 
Tja, und so ist das eben, eine Affenart in der Frühzeit der Primaten hat sich eben zum Homo Sapiens entwickelt und hat auf ihrem Weg zum Sapiens alle anderen Homos aus dem Weg geräumt, die sich gemeinsam mit ihm entwickelt haben, sodass er heute der einzige Homo ist.


----------



## Cosmas (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

sry aber es sind nur 98.8% zwischen menschen und menschenaffen.
näher sind sich nur einige affenarten.
und anderes homos aus dem weg geräumt, naja da hat wohl wer zuviel geträumt...die meisten waren sich eher selbst im weg und sind dezent ausgestorben.
gemeinsame ursprünge von affen und menschen..jo, aber die sind noch ein paar 100mio jahre älter.
aber natürliche evolution, is hier nicht das thema...
technische evolution, die durch natürliche überhaupt erst möglich wurde und das in sehr kurzem rahmen, welche sich wenn das so weiter geht, verselbstständigen könnte...das is sehr wohl ein thema^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Der nächste Verwandte des Menschen ist der Schimpanse, beide gehören zur Familie der Hominidae.
Und wer redet von 100 Millionen Jahren?
Die ersten Beutelsäuger sind vor 125 Millionen Jahren entstanden, die ersten Affenarten entstanden vor 15-18 Millionen Jahren, Der Homo spaltete sich vor 2-3 Millionen Jahren vom Affen ab.
Die einzige Gattung des Homo ist heute der Sapiens, alle anderen Gattungen sind ausgestorben.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Fragt sich wer danach kommt.
 und ob dann die Welt von Roboter regiert wird?
Wobei das dann kaum Unterschied zu heute macht wenn die Robos so sind wie Politiker.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Das menschliche Gehirn ist für andere Aufgaben konzipiert, kann man nicht mit einem Robotergehirn vergleichen. Alleine die Leistungsaufnahme.
Das Gehirn hat sich über Milliarden von Jahren entwickelt, es ist extrem effizient, da kann kein Computergehirn auch nur ansatzweise mithalten.
Gehen, hüpfen, springen, laufen sind für uns normale Dinge, die keine große Überlegung kosten, ein Robotergehirn muss gigantische Rechenleistungen unternehmen um überhaupt gerade eine Treppe hochgehen zu können.
Es wird noch sehe, sehr lange dauern, bis ein Roboter "denken" kann wie ein Mensch, aber genauso wird er es eh nie können, weil er programmiert werden muss, ein menschliches Gehirn entwickelt sich im Laufe des Lebens, neue Neuronalverbindungen werden geknüpft, sowas kann kein Computergehirn.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Joa wie war das? Das Gehirn hat bei einem chemischen Energieverbrauch von 20W ne Rechenleistung von 10^13 - 10^16 analogen Operationen/Sekunde 

Nur is es halt ne Frage der Optimierung, das Gehirn is Sandybridge un kann alles ziemlich schnell und Computer sin Bulldozer die bei manchen Sachen total abkacken aber bei richtiger Nutzung abgehn wie nochwas un dabei noch ne Menge mehr verbrauchen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Joa wie war das? Das Gehirn hat bei einem chemischen Energieverbrauch von 20W ne Rechenleistung von 10^13 - 10^16 analogen Operationen/Sekunde


 
Jop, ein Supercomputer ist kaum schneller, braucht aber ein paar Megawatt um das zu leisten.  
Ich wäre beeindruckt, wenn es einen Supercomputer gibt, der mit einem normalen PC Netzteil betrieben werden kann.


----------



## King_Sony (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Geschweige denn mit einem Akku.


----------



## Koksi (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Von einem Roboter ALA I-Robot sind wir noch "Lichtjahre" entfernt.


Lichtjahre = Längenmaß


----------



## Adam West (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, ein Supercomputer ist kaum schneller, braucht aber ein paar Megawatt um das zu leisten.
> Ich wäre beeindruckt, wenn es einen Supercomputer gibt, der mit einem normalen PC Netzteil betrieben werden kann.


 
Man sollte bei deinen Überlegungen aber auch bedenken, dass das Gehirn auf bio-chemischen Prozessen basiert und mit bio elektrischen Signalen arbeiten, d.h. die Grundstruktur ist vollkommen anders, als die eines aus Silizium basierenden CPU.

Die Entwicklung von Computern, welche der Mensch künstlich durchgeführt hat, hätte, sagen wir mal, ein CPU könnte sich auf "natürlichem" Weg entwickeln, sicherlich auch millionen von Jahren gedauert, der Mensch hats aber in 70-80 Jahren gemacht.

Die Ideen des Menschen sind unbegrenzt und ich finde, sehr bald wird sich ein solches Potenzial auch unter anderem im Erschaffen der künstlichen Intelligenz manifestieren.

Die Komplexität von Nervenbahnen kann mit Sicherheit in naher Zukunft nachgestellt werden, es wird schon in vielerlei Richtungen geforscht, organisch und anorganisch und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Revolutionen bevorstehen, was Computertechnik angeht. (Biologische Chips auf Bakterienbasis, Quantencomputer, etc.) Es gibt die einen die sagen: "Ach das dauert noch 500 Jahre", andere sagen: "Die Revolution steht vor der Tür". Wer weiß wer am Ende Recht behält, aber es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass sich die Menschheit mit Ihren eigenen Erfindungen selbst in den Schatten stellt und das auch in kürzester Zeit

is meine Meinung 

MfG


----------



## deeps (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

ist doch super, computer stehen irgenntwann nicht nur rum, sondern werden flexibel und bewegen sich selbstständig. 
man muss nichtmal aufstehen um zum computer zu laufen, vielleicht erledigt er sogar deine einkaufe. 
damit ist die entwicklung dann aber zu ende glaube ich.
lg


----------



## mikee (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Ein Roboter ist was geniales.
Doch von Wissen kann bei künstlicher Intelligenz doch nicht gesprochen werden.
Genauso wenig beim Organischer Körper.

Oder glaubt ihr im ernst, dass mein Körper überhaupt etwas davon mitbekommt,
vom dem was ich hier schreibe.
Das einzige was er selbst verrichten kann, ist meiner Ansicht, die Atmung und den Herzschlag usw.

Mein Gehirn weiss doch logischerweise gar nichts.
Es ist bloss ein ablaufender Process.


----------



## Memphys (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

@mikee:
Wie erklärst du denn dann das ich weiß, das mich ein zähnefletschender Hund wahrscheinlich angreifen wird? Wieso kann ich wissen das die F1-Generation von einer reinerbigen P-Generation im Phänotyp gleich aussieht? Was soll das anderes sein als Wissen?

Du redest davon wie das Wissen gespeichert wird. Beim Roboter in Form von Einsen und Nullen, beim Menschen durch Neuronale Verbindungen (wenn ich das richtig in Errinerung hab). Das ändert aber nichts daran das es in beiden Fällen Wissen ist.

Und ja, dein Körper bekommt ganz sicher was davon mit das du hier schreibst, oder merkst du nicht wie sich deine Muskeln bewegen, siehst du nicht das was du schreibst, fühlst du nicht die Tasten unter den Fingern, hörst du nicht die Tastenanschläge? Von diesen Rückmeldungen mal abgesehen bleibt mit Sicherheit auch was vom geschriebenen Text bei dir haften, also ja, dein Körper bekommt vom Schreiben was mit.

Gegenfrage: Wenn dein Gehirn nichts weiß, wie kann es dann die "Processe" anstoßen? 

BTW, wo draussen? ôO


----------



## mikee (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

Ich denke das Gehirn speichert nichts, 
Es ermöglicht oder kann den Zugriff sogar behindern auf Speicher und Denkvorgang.
Dient wahrscheinlich zur Einschränkung.
Nicht jeder hat gleiche Einschränkungen. 

Wenn Du von Dir sprichst, meinst du dich und nicht Dein Gehirn.
Ohne Dich kann dein Gehirn keinen Finger bewegen, gehen und laufen oder gar denken geht gar nicht.
Ein Fernseher wird ohne Empfang nur Ameisen zeigen, und das tun diese Neuralen verbindungen wahrscheinlich auch. 
Wie gesagt, nur Atmen und Herzschlag usw gehen,aber darüber bin ich mir nicht sicher,
denn wenn man da draussen rum Geistert ist man trotzdem noch verbunden.
Reisst das ab, geht vermutlich gar nichts mehr im Körper.

Musst dich allerdings einmal raus begeben, sonst wird das nichts.

Aber das wird sowieso für uns alle irgendwann kommen.



> Gegenfrage: Wenn dein Gehirn nichts weiß, wie kann es dann die "Processe" anstoßen?


Kann es auch nicht, im Fall von; denken,gehen,bewegen usw.

Oder glaubst Du, dass Dein Auto selbst in die Rechtskurve eingelenkt ist?
Im Ergebniss ist es ja erfolgreich um die Kurve gekommen.
Sowie es aussieht, haben wir technisch das Gehirn längst überholt.

Die künstliche Intelligenz  hingegen kann bereits ein Auto lenken.
Da ist aber nichts an ihr da, 
dass an ihr was mitbekommen würde(genau wie am Organischem Körper), 
es ist ein Process der abläuft.
Und dieser Process macht eher dem Geist konkurenz als dem Gehirn,
denn das ist technisch gesehen, dazu nicht in der Lage.


Es wäre an der Zeit rauszufinden, 
wie der Empfang im Gehirn funktioniert.
Dann mit diesem künstlichem Empfänger Processe anstossen,
Roboter Mechanik zum Beispiel.


----------



## deeps (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

roboter können nur das was wir ihr ihnen erlauben, wogegen der mensch nur theoretisch eingeschränkt handelt. 

lustig finde ich die vorstellung wie ein roboter auf gutes wetter hofft  steht an fenster mit feuchten augen und sieht in regen ... *g*


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



deeps schrieb:


> roboter können nur das was wir ihr ihnen erlauben, wogegen der mensch nur theoretisch eingeschränkt handelt.
> 
> lustig finde ich die vorstellung wie ein roboter auf gutes wetter hofft  steht an fenster mit feuchten augen und sieht in regen ... *g*



Der Roboter findet es vielleicht auch komisch wie wir (Kohlenstoff-Atom Haufen) auf gutes Wetter hoffen. Intelligenz ist nichts magisches..

So toll sind wir Menschen nun auch nicht ^^


----------



## Cosmas (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Der Roboter findet es vielleicht auch komisch wie wir (Kohlenstoff-Atom Haufen) auf gutes Wetter hoffen. Intelligenz ist nichts magisches..



Wär ich ne KI auf 2 beinen oder so, ich würde mich vermutlich kaputtlachen.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> So toll sind wir Menschen nun auch nicht ^^



tbh, wir sind ganz das gegenteil. ich als KI, würde uns auslöschen, allerdings, würde ich auf die verwendung von nuklearwaffen, verzichten, denn "niederes" leben, würde ich verschonen, da es den menschen vieles voraus und genug unter ihm zu leiden hat.


----------



## Adam West (1. November 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

@cosmas: Warum sollte eine KI überhaupt jegliches Leben am Leben lassen? Eine KI und Maschinen brauchen schließlich nichts und niemand, außer Energie


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (1. November 2011)

*AW: künstliche Intelligenz: Super Roboter denkt wie Mensch*

*@Adam West:*
Arbeiter sind manchmal auch nicht Schlecht, also wär es günstiger als KI-Maschine die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen und dann die Menschen arbeiten zu lassen ...

*@all:*
Aber ich glaub wir sollten das gerede hier lassen, das ding hat ja INTERNET


----------

